# Almost There...



## Derinique Kendrick (May 20, 2015)

Last night I was passed to the Fellowcraft degree. My lodge is going dark for June, so I am scheduled to be raised in July!


----------



## dfreybur (May 20, 2015)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.


----------



## Andymac40330 (May 20, 2015)

Congrats, I'm scheduled for the 29th!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (May 21, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.


Thanks again brother @dfreybur!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (May 21, 2015)

Andymac40330 said:


> Congrats, I'm scheduled for the 29th!


Thanks man! You'll enjoy it! @Andymac40330


----------



## Lars 241 (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (May 21, 2015)

Lars 241 said:


> Congratulations Brother!


Thank you


----------



## Flatworlder (May 25, 2015)

This is great news.. I have been away from the forum for a few months. But i am happy to read your acceptance and progress..


----------



## BRO. SQUARE (May 26, 2015)

Well done my bro!!


----------



## BRO. SQUARE (May 26, 2015)

Remember the name you were given.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (May 26, 2015)

Flatworlder said:


> This is great news.. I have been away from the forum for a few months. But i am happy to read your acceptance and progress..


Thanks brother! Yes this has been a long time coming now and very happy to be in the position that I am in. Thank you for checking in!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (May 26, 2015)

BRO. SQUARE said:


> Well done my bro!!


Thanks bro! 


BRO. SQUARE said:


> Remember the name you were given.


It has been thoroughly embedded!


----------



## nickthomp (May 26, 2015)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (May 27, 2015)

nickthomp said:


> Congrats brother!


Thanks brother!


----------



## BRO. SQUARE (May 27, 2015)

When do you get raised


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (May 27, 2015)

BRO. SQUARE said:


> When do you get raised


July 21st


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 31, 2015)

BRO. SQUARE said:


> Remember the name you were given.


As I'm not PHA im unfamiliar with being given a name....please wxpand on this....


----------



## Duke (May 31, 2015)

Congratulations brother continue to seek more light


----------



## KSigMason (May 31, 2015)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Last night I was passed to the Fellowcraft degree. My lodge is going dark for June, so I am scheduled to be raised in July!


Congratulations!


----------



## dfreybur (May 31, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> ... im unfamiliar with being given a name....



In all three degrees we are all given the name Brother.  In our third degrees we are all given an additional name.  Those are the ones we answer to.

In each of our degrees we are also given words to remember that identify us as having been obligated on those degrees.  Those words are names that are given to us in a different sense.  They are given to remember not to identify with.

I rather like the poetic ambiguity of the advice - "Remember the name you were given".  One type is because you will answer to it and call other Masons by it.  The other type because you will be tested on it before you can proceed to your next degree.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 31, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> In all three degrees we are all given the name Brother.  In our third degrees we are all given an additional name.  Those are the ones we answer to.
> 
> In each of our degrees we are also given words to remember that identify us as having been obligated on those degrees.  Those words are names that are given to us in a different sense.  They are given to remember not to identify with.
> 
> I rather like the poetic ambiguity of the advice - "Remember the name you were given".  One type is because you will answer to it and call other Masons by it.  The other type because you will be tested on it before you can proceed to your next degree.


Im gonna have to go back and reread  the degrees cause i am drawing a complete blank on being given another name


----------



## LAMason (Jun 1, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> As I'm not PHA im unfamiliar with being given a name....please wxpand on this....


It is* MY* understanding that this is a Prince Hall thing:
"You were given a new name, Caution, which is to teach you to be cautious over all your words and actions,
especially on the subject of Freemasonry when in the presence of its enemies"
http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/Hams.html

Of course ritual varies between Jurisdictions, in the EA in Louisiana we are taught "The Lesson of Caution" in the writing ceremony, it is also *MY* understanding that this is not a part of the EA ritual in all Jurisdictions.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jun 1, 2015)

Duke said:


> Congratulations brother continue to seek more light


Thanks brother! Will most definitely be doing that! 


KSigMason said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## Bro. S.Brown (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats, Brother!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jun 9, 2015)

Bro. S.Brown said:


> Congrats, Brother!


Thanks brother!


----------



## bro.whitec (Jun 30, 2015)

Congrats on your progress, for it is well worth it.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Jul 9, 2015)

Great to hear of this most recent news!!! It's been a lengthy journey but well worth it. When you are raised remain very active in your lodge and become part of your lodge growth. Share your story of patience with those coming in who may become discourage as well on the time to complete your walk in masonry.
Again welcome my brother.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jul 9, 2015)

Bro. Staton said:


> Great to hear of this most recent news!!! It's been a lengthy journey but well worth it. When you are raised remain very active in your lodge and become part of your lodge growth. Share your story of patience with those coming in who may become discourage as well on the time to complete your walk in masonry.
> Again welcome my brother.


Yes @Bro. Staton, it has been a very long road and it is almost that time to see my hard work, patience, and diligence pay off. I'll be raised at the next meeting on the 21st and I know that I would only be scratching the surface and that the work will only be beginning and that I have much more to learn. I appreciate the ongoing support from you.


----------

